# New to silver buying



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello all. Wanted to get your take on APMEX on ebay. They have free shipping and their prices are pretty competitive.

As I have never purchased silver or other precious metals before, I have a few newbie questions...

-Whats the difference in buying coins or bars? Does it really matter?
-Why are some coins priced differently, if they all contain the same amount of silver? (links below)
The Buffalo is $25.80 and the American Eagle is $28.58.
-The certification status of APMEX products is "uncertified". Should I be concerned about that, even though they have great reviews?
-Are there other sites that I should look into?

I may not be thinking of everything, but any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-oz-Silver...pt=US_Bullion_Bars_Rounds&hash=item20d737b6fb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-1-oz-S...98946?pt=US_Bullion_Coins&hash=item1c362cefe2


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Both of those links have been removed, either by eBay or the seller? but they both come back with 

This listing () has been removed, or this item is not available.

Please check that you've entered the correct item number
Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a combination of coins and rounds + bars. I deal with a local seller now instead of shopping on ebay. I did that for a bit, and while I only had one negative experience which later turned out to be a total scam, and ebay buyer protection gave me a complete refund including the shipping fee that was charged... I like doing business face to face with someone. And I'm actually getting better rates, but i dont always have access to what I want to buy... I may want to just drop a quick $100 on a roll of dimes, just for giggles, to add to my stash right? but I find out he doesnt have dimes, this time he has halves, or maybe quarters or maybe both of those, but only by the roll and it's double what I intended to spend.

The bars and rounds carry a premium to buy. $2 over spot is good from what I'm told, and I generally get the good price, when I buy them from him so I'm pretty happy with it.

For me, on my budget, which I consider very low compared to others here that dabble in PM's, I like to get the odd roll of junk silver quarters an dimes, or halves... but if a complete meltdown of society were to happen, as Argentina experienced, I'd be happiest with junk silver US mint coins. Everyone knows the date stamp 1964 and earlier is 90% silver, many people do not understand that there are "proofs" and even other things like 40% JFK's that were after 1964. To me, those are not desirable because only an experienced and knowledgeable buyer would value them, and that limits my options. 

When I started buying junk silver coins I never imagined getting rounds and bars, and now I look for them! Either because I want to pay the premium up front and I think they'll be a better investment hedge than generic junk coins or just for S&G because to some degree I know there will be people who realize what they are and I like the designs of the buffalo nickle, the walking liberty etc on those big rounds, and the bars have cool designs too.


Meh... now you have me thinking about silver. I havent bought any in at least 6 weeks. maybe 2 months. but I want a solar cooker, a genny and gas mask too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Meh... now you have me thinking about silver. I havent bought any in at least 6 weeks. maybe 2 months. but I want a solar cooker, a genny and gas mask too.


These posts about buying PM always end with me going on a silver buying binge and fore going a bigger prep purchase...


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Dakine said:


> Both of those links have been removed, either by eBay or the seller? but they both come back with
> 
> This listing () has been removed, or this item is not available.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. Links updated. Thank you.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You can't eat silver or gold ... just sa'ing...


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

*Andi said:


> You can't eat silver or gold ... just sa'ing...


True. But precious metals are better than unbacked paper money.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

*Andi said:


> You can't eat silver or gold ... just sa'ing...


This is true, but I can barter with it. Silver is... silver. planted seed is a wish/hope/dream and if you have water, sunlight, no locusts, and no zombies chasing you off the farm, then maybe you can sell me some... I'll have the silver to deal with anyone in that position.

all that being said, I would never recommend anyone think about PM's as your solution to being prepared for any kind of SHTF scenario... just like Andi says (and I've said to a few friends) "you cant eat it, you cant pull a trigger and make it go bang and put food on the table that way... it should not be your highest priority"


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I prefer junk silver. They're old coins sold purely based on their silver content. I've looked around and this place has the best prices IMHO:

http://www.providentmetals.com/coins/us-silver-coins/coin-90-silver-us-junk.html

They also sell gold coins. I wouldn't buy silver rounds or silver bars. I'd buy as much junk silver as necessary. After that I'd buy gold coins of various sizes. Probably 1/10 oz or 1/20 oz gold coins.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You can't eat silver or gold ... just sa'ing...


PM's are what you buy to safeguard your money. I like the idea of having at least a year's worth of food money in gold or silver based on current metals prices. If we don't have a sudden collapse we'll most likely have a long slow collapse with rising food prices. PM prices should rise with food prices so even if a loaf of bread is $10 you're still protected.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't add much to the previous posts except.

In order of priority;

water
food
skills
tools
shelter

And then PM's

PM's should only be a concern when all the other issues are complete.

My personal decision with PM's is silver and only recognizable coins, Morgans, Liberties, pre 64 quarters. I stay away from collectors coins. In a SHTF scenario I want some possibility that the guy on the street will be comfortable trading.

I see gold as the way to protect your wealth and not as street spendable.

I buy only from local venders and use only cash (no paper trails).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vickersja said:


> Wanted to get your take on APMEX on eBay. They have free shipping and their prices are pretty competitive.


Due to eBay listing and selling fees and commissions, it's cheaper to buy directly off of the APMex website


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I can't add much to the previous posts except.
> 
> In order of priority;
> 
> ...


Gold would be good for buying more expensive items. Even a 1/20 oz gold coin goes for $87 right now. If I'm buying a live cow from a farmer after it hits the fan he might rather have it in 1/20 oz gold coins than in silver dimes.

I don't own any gold but I like the portability of it if you have a lot of money in PM's. If you have $20,000 in pre-1964 quarters they would weigh about 70 lbs. If you have that in gold coins of various sizes it would weigh about 12 ounces.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I've bought from APMEX through their website and have no complaints, but Provident Metals is usually a little bit cheaper.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*I have been checking out both......*

Apmex, and Monex, I asked a lot of qeustions, I liked Monex's answer's! First all shpment's from them, are signature required, this is important. So APMEX, said only on shippments over $500.00 so that's bad security.

I still intend too try both, small purchases 1st, then bigger when I can. Right now, I buy from coinshop's, yard sale's, friend's. I buy low, sell on high's and take the difference, and re-invest on lows of course, it make's me money.

We have 90 days food, 90 days water, first aid and gear, now working towards saving enough too move out of the city too the backwood's!

Cat and Turtle


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I just bought some more coins from Provident metals. I just noticed on their website that they have the price they're willing to buy back the coins at. I notice that for 1/20 of an ounce gold Maple leafs they buy back at 20% less than the selling price but for 1/10 of an ounce gold Maple Leafs they buy back at 5% less than the selling price. So I bought the 1/10's instead.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Regardless of what you buy, I would always prefer buying from a local dealer for a host of reasons; anonymity, supporting a local business, etc.
That said, I have bought from this sites sponsor, JMBullion (BlueZ talked me into it) and their prices were the same as everyone else.
Your motive for buying silver determines what to buy. If its for SHTF, then stick to easily recognizable, preferably US denominated money-ASE's (Silver Eagles) and junk silver.
If its strictly for investment purposes, then it doesnt matter that much and bars/rounds are fine.

And while Andi is mostly correct (lots of people consume colloidal silver), her point is only valid in a complete mad max scenario where no money of any kind has value. If it came to that, most of us will be dead anyway and only food/water/shelter/protection will matter.


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

Alot of good posts on here. I agree with many of them. I am also for buying local and stayig with "junk silver". Stick with familiar coins not commemerative. I look at it as wealth preservation. Two silver dimes could buy you a gallon of gas years ago and to this day you still can. Gold and silver have never been worth nothing and while you can not eat it you will be able to barter with it as a society rebuilds. All civilizations need a monetray system to base worth of items and labor. Eventually people will want money to trade with rather than more rabbit furs. Our system worked perfectly until we stopped backing it with physical pms. No matter the means of the collapse, we will rebuild, as we always have and a monetary system will be created. Don't forger America is on its third (or fourth) banking system now.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I must be more concerned about OpSec that 90% of you. I agree with Immolatus. buy from local venders, use only cash. If fact I move my purchases around to different dealers so that the chances of "connecting-the-dots" is less obvious. I do not make large purchases at any one time and place. I make several purchases over time. I always park away from the shop and walk the block or so. Every dealer has video out front and can easily read your license plate number. Don't kid yourself to think that you license plate is secure. 

In the majority of the SHTF scenarios, these precautions are unnecessary, but if the the worse happen then these efforts will pay-off.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

SuspectZero said:


> Alot of good posts on here. I agree with many of them. I am also for buying local and stayig with "junk silver". Stick with familiar coins not commemerative. I look at it as wealth preservation. Two silver dimes could buy you a gallon of gas years ago and to this day you still can. Gold and silver have never been worth nothing and while you can not eat it you will be able to barter with it as a society rebuilds. All civilizations need a monetray system to base worth of items and labor. Eventually people will want money to trade with rather than more rabbit furs. Our system worked perfectly until we stopped backing it with physical pms. No matter the means of the collapse, we will rebuild, as we always have and a monetary system will be created. Don't forger America is on its third (or fourth) banking system now.


Not quite but close about buying gas with two dimes today. Gas prices here is $3.20/gallon, current spot puts a pre-65 dime at $1.56 or $3.12 for two... So 8 cents short,

But you made an excellent point, investing in PMs regardless of prepping is a hedge against inflation. If the SHTF doesn't hit the fan, then what you are doing is simply keeping your wealth static (supposedly).

The saying, you can't eat gold, IMO, is true during the beginning of a SHTF situation, however, my response is then you are not fully prepared, because the logic of all commerce will return to a barter system forever and ever is simply a pipe dream. If, say, and economic collapse - which I think has the highest probability versus EMP, or any natural disaster that would take us back to pre-electricity days, commerce will be rebuilt. The first person that goes, I will trade you a .22LR bullet for that egg, has created commerce. Bartering, however, will only last a short time. Example: you have eggs to trade, need .308 ammo, I have some type of jerky and need TP, a third person has soap, and needs eggs, and a forth has TP but only has .308 rounds to trade. So, imagine trying to get all this "bartered out"... Nobody needs my jerky, and the guy needing eggs has no one that needs soap. Within a few months of this, society will set a new currency standard - my "hedge" is it will be PM backed.

So during the SHTF - yep, ya can't eat it, but afterwards, ya gonna need it. So if you can survive till that need for PMs, the more you have then the better you are going to be..

A side note: 
Importance of preps:
Food/water
Meds
Guns/ammo
Shelter
Supplies - general items - canning equipment, seeds, tools, etc

Then PMs


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

As invision states, commerce will continue. Suppose the guys with the eggs, ammo, soap and jerky can't travel to the "marketplace?" 

Supposing I can, what is in it for me? Gold? Overpayment to transport on my wagon or barge. Silver coin? What are you sending and how much? I buy it for silver, I sell it for silver, commerce is regulating (making itself available and moving.) 

Empty house or a used automobile available? (Gas is available scenario). Gold coin? Sold!
Backing a small factory or farm payroll? Gold. 

To get an economy revitalized it requires a stable, divisible currency with value. Gold and silver have always been that medium of exchange, wealth and reserves. 

Try those sites listed and buy small at first. APMEX requires a signature on all deliveries. I have never bought at $500, more like $200 or <.


----------

